# Eine Erfahrung mit ext3 <> ext4

## Erdie

Hiermit möcht ich folgendes mitteilen an alle, die es interessiert:

2 Rechner: 

1 Phenom X4 3200 GHz mit 128 GB SSD Systemplatte EXT3 formatiert.

1 alts IBM Notebook mit CoreDuo, "normale" 320 GB Platte EXT4 formatiert

Wenn ich revdep-rebuild aufrufe, ist das Notebook 2-3x so schnell fertig, vermutlich weil ext4 drauf ist. Es ist allerdings auch etwas weniger Software installiert. Trotzdem finde ich die Erkenntnis wichtig

Schönen Sonntag noch

Erdie

----------

## mv

 *Erdie wrote:*   

> vermutlich weil ext4 drauf ist.

 

Unwahrscheinlich: Gerade bei SSDs machen Extents (was ja bzgl. Laufzeit i.W. der einzige Unterschied ist) nichts aus, da ja ohnehin keine Lesekopfbewegungen durchgeführt werden müssen.

Bei revdep-rebuild dürfte eher das Caching-Verhalten des Prozessors und Kernels wichtig sein - hat einer der Rechner z.B. mehr RAM?

Wenn die Abhängigkeiten verschieden sind, vergleicht man da aber ohnehin Äpfel mit Birnen: Die USE-Flags spielen bei revdep-rebuild eine entscheidende Rolle.

Und bereits ein größeres Paket wie Libreoffice kann nochmal alles verfälschen.

----------

## Erdie

Der langsame Rechner hat 8 GB Ram, der schnelle 2 GB.

----------

## misterjack

 *Erdie wrote:*   

> Es ist allerdings auch etwas weniger Software installiert.

 

Daran wirds liegen. Alles andere ist reine Spekulation  :Smile: 

----------

## Josef.95

 *misterjack wrote:*   

>  *Erdie wrote:*   Es ist allerdings auch etwas weniger Software installiert. 
> 
> Daran wirds liegen. Alles andere ist reine Spekulation 

 

Ja, ich denke auch das die installierten Pakete hier mit eine große Rolle spielen.

Schaut euch zb auch die SEARCH_DIRS in der 

```
revdep-rebuild -pvi
```

 Ausgabe an.

Erdie

Zudem sind es bei dir vermutlich auch noch zwei verschiedene Architekturen, eins amd64 mit multilib, und das andere System "nur" x86

----------

## Erdie

hmm .. ja, Ihr habt sicher Recht. Ist ja auch eine Erkenntnis. Da war mein Post trotzdem nicht völlig nutzlos  :Wink: 

----------

## Klaus09

welches Dateisystem nun wirklich mehr Performance bietet müsste man doch testen können, wenn man auf der gleichen Platte eine ext3 und eine ext4-Partition erstellt und dann mal hdparm -tT /dev/sdX drauf loslässt, oder? In meinem Fall, macht das auf der selben Platte unabhängig von Dateisystem keine auffälligen Unterschiede.

----------

## mv

 *Klaus09 wrote:*   

> hdparm -tT /dev/sdX drauf loslässt

 

Das hat mit dem Filesystem gar nichts zu tun: Das schaut nur, wie schnell die Platte Sektoren lesen kann - welche Daten (also implizit: welches Dateisystem) auf diesen Sektoren enthalten ist, ist dabei gerade wurscht. Aber Benchmarks gibt es ja zuhauf im Netz. Trau nur keinem, den Du nicht selbst gefälscht hast...   :Wink: 

----------

## AmonAmarth

 *Klaus09 wrote:*   

> welches Dateisystem nun wirklich mehr Performance bietet müsste man doch testen können, wenn man auf der gleichen Platte eine ext3 und eine ext4-Partition erstellt und dann mal hdparm -tT /dev/sdX drauf loslässt, oder? In meinem Fall, macht das auf der selben Platte unabhängig von Dateisystem keine auffälligen Unterschiede.

 

Versuchs mal damit: app-benchmarks/bonnie++ (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bonnie++)

----------

